# Bindings with Lib Tech TRS



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

NOW IPOs.

End of thread.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I got union Force bindings with my 2013 Libtech TRS 154cm. 

Works great for me!

I orderred some union MC metafuse last week to go with my 2014 libtech TRS when they come out.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

ek9max said:


> I got union Force bindings with my 2013 Libtech TRS 154cm.
> 
> Works great for me!
> 
> I orderred some union MC metafuse last week to go with my 2014 libtech TRS when they come out.


You got another of the same board?:icon_scratch:
What's the difference between the 2013 & 2014 TRS that you want to have both?:dunno:


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I'll be dumping the 2013 before the season starts. 

The 2014 has a new camber profile and a new graphic. 

And in a weirdo that wants a new board all the time.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> NOW IPOs.
> 
> End of thread.


I need to get a pair. They wont come out till September will they?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

miplatt88 said:


> I need to get a pair. They wont come out till September will they?


The IPOs were out last year. You might be able to find some online, and hopefully on sale.
I heard the line will be expanding with new models this year.



ek9max said:


> The 2014 has a new camber profile


What is the new camber profile? I have the 2013 TRS Stealth, which is C2 of course.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

It's called XC2 BTX. 

It got a shorter rocker section between the feet and the longer cambered sections are more under the feet.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Go with the full Rice set up, and get his signature Union binding - The Factory.


----------

